# Chemical pregnancy - temps still high and urine test still positive



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
I am so fed up and confused. I found out I was pregnant 2 weeks ago today - the test was really faint so i decided to test again. 2 days later the tests had turned negative and then on the Monday my "period" started. It only lasted for 36h then turned to very light spotting so I tested again on the Wednesday (8 days ago). The test at that time was much darker and stayed that way until Friday. i had blood hcg tests done which gave readings of 54 on Friday and only 31 on Monday so I know that miscarriage is happening. My urine test was really faint on monday but I repeated it today and it is a bit darker again. My temps are staying high - two dips below coverline but nothing else.
Does anyone have any idea how long it should take for my hcg level to drop enough to let my temp go back down and give me a new cycle. I would have thought that the tests should have been negative by now. I just want this all to be over so we can start again. It is my second chemical in less than 6 months.:shrug:
Thanks in advance. L x


----------



## Bay

Hi lalar,

I am also going through a miscarriage, so i don't have alot of answers for you, but wanted to let you know that you are not alone, and that i am so sorry for both our losses :(

I too found out two weeks ago that i was pregnant. Even went to the gp for blood test, which confirmed what the hpt already told me. Unfortunately i started bleeding bright red just one week after i found out i was pregnant (so bleeding has been for about a week), and then horrible cramps that came in waves ... I guess they were contractions. 

My bbt has been all over the place, ranging anywhere from 36.4 to 36.9. And it yo-yos like that throughout the day too, whereas it used to be consistent per day.

From what i've read in old threads here and other forums and google etc, it can take weeks for hcg levels to return to <5, but it depends on how far along the pregnancy was. Hopefully in your case, because the mc happened fairly early on then it will stabilise soon for you. I totally get the desire for this ordeal to be over so you can start again.

All the best and :hugs:


----------



## MrsClark

How quickly your hcg levels drop depends on each woman from what I have read. (believe me I have spent hours reading on this). Is your doc still checking your blood every 48 hours to monitor the hcg level? I don't think mine ever got very high because I found out on 02/05 I was 4 weeks pregnant, then on 02/11 I started bleeding-went to the er and my hcg level was already at 6. On Monday my hcg level was 2 and I had my blood drawn again yesterday and they are expecting it to be back to zero. I think it mostly depends on how high yours got up to- my doctor said the higher it gets up to the longer it takes to drop. I hope that helps in some way. I will tell you what I went through when I went to the er on Saturday. The er doctor told me my cervix was closed I was not bleeding very much, diagnosed me with vaginal bleeding, and checked my hcg levels which were only 6 and concluded everything looked good by telling me that my blood level was PERFECT :dohh: What a liar he was - it should have been around a 1000 at that time according to my ob. So not only was I led to believe I was just bleeding the er doc flat out lied to me!!!! many :hugs: to you I know how horrible this is!!!!! Keep us posted on how you are doing.


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi. So sorry for your loss.

I know this is an old post, but what ended up happening? :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Hi Janet,
Thanks for asking.I went on to conceive 2 cycles later and am now mummy to a beautiful 6 month old baby girl. It just shows - never give up!! We are now about to start TTC #2.
xx


----------



## JanetPlanet

LalaR, that's so exciting! Giants hugs to your beautiful daughter! And good luck TTCing her little brother or sister!


----------



## Bay

Oh wow such an old post. I can't believe these kids are 6 months old already. Time sure has flown.

Good luck with ttc and lots of baby dust.


----------



## LalaR

I know, scary isn't it. How is your little one doing? Good to hear from you again Bay. X


----------



## Nina83

This is such a hopeful thread, Thanks for the bump and reminder that things DO get better <3


----------



## Tangerine

Oh wow, I am also going through a chemical pregnancy right now and I also want to say thanks for the wonderful update! Congratulations LalaR and good luck TTC your second. <3


----------



## Bay

Have hope ladies and hang in there. :hugs: There are so many women who have had miscarriage(s) and went on to have healthy pregnancies and babies. 

Lalar, little man is going to be 7 months old in a few days would you believe? He keeps me busy as i'm sure you can relate hehe. All the best :)


----------

